# Methamphetamine From Amphetamine Sytnthesis Report (With Success and Final Photos)



## Dragovich

Hello everyone again after a long time.​Today I will briefly describe my success in synthesis and what steps I followed. I'm sorry I won't keep long.
*I don't know what the chemicals you have and the materials you have, but since I live in Turkey, the poorest country in Europe, I pushed the possibilities a lot. Since all the chemicals sold here are "controlled chemicals", I had to do the synthesis over p2p, so it took a bit of time, but it was clean.
I will write all the syntheses I made step by step with their links. I never did anything extra except syntheses in the forum. I made the methamphetamine you see in the photo only with the things written on the forum, there is absolutely no extra process.* !!

*1: The first thing I did was to synthesize p2p. While doing this, be careful with your glass materials. In the vacuum distillation process, there was a crack in my reflux condenser and my glass completely burst and became unusable. 
(Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...p2p-from-benzaldehyde-with-mek-1kg-scale.187/)

2: After p2p synthesis you will convert it to amphetamine. I didn't have a problem while doing this synthesis, just be careful, I had dizziness. 
(Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/)

3: After you convert it to amphetamine, you will convert it to methamphetamine. I didn't have a problem here either.
(Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...hamphetamine-synthesis-from-amphetamine.1671/)

4: this stage is your magic article. İCE MANUFACTURİNG 
(Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...ne-crystallization-and-ice-manufacturing.465/)*

*to explain briefly:*​
*P2P > Amphetamine > Methamphetamine > İCE MANUFACTURİNG

Thank you to the owners of the synthesis. Special thanks to G.Patton for answering all my silly questions. Finally, before you ask, yes, the tattoo on my arm is a reaction diagram. One of G.Patton's syntheses.

If you have a question in your mind, I am ready to answer it, I did not want to write at length.*


----------



## MadHatter

Nice shards! But why go from P2P --> amphetamine --> meth when meth synthesis directly from P2P is easy and more high-yielding? Seems like extra steps.


----------



## G.Patton

Thank you very much indeed for your report, It will help our forum members to be more confident in own opportunities to make amph and meth. Also, thanks for kind words!


----------



## Dragovich

DocX said:


> Nice shards! But why go from P2P --> amphetamine --> meth when meth synthesis directly from P2P is easy and more high-yielding? Seems like extra steps.



DocXhello Docx. *methylamine is required for the steps you mentioned.* I followed this path as opportunities are limited in Turkey and I do not have access to some chemicals. I shared these steps because I thought it would be useful for other chemists in Turkey.


----------



## G.Patton

DocX said:


> Nice shards! But why go from P2P --> amphetamine --> meth when meth synthesis directly from P2P is easy and more high-yielding? Seems like extra steps.



DocXProblems with methylamine


----------



## Dragovich

G.Patton said:


> Thank you very much indeed for your report, It will help our forum members to be more confident in own opportunities to make amph and meth. Also, thanks for kind words!



G.Patton*There is a saying in the Turks: take off your dick and let's salute like the soldiers.*
thank you for shedding light


----------



## MadHatter

art_dragovich said:


> hello Docx. *methylamine is required for the steps you mentioned.* I followed this path as opportunities are limited in Turkey and I do not have access to some chemicals. I shared these steps because I thought it would be useful for other chemists in Turkey.



art_dragovichOk . Methylamine is fairly easy to synth oneself though. But it's of course a question of scale. 
And also, of course: thank you for sharing your results! AMAZING shards, like I said. How long did the crystaliization take and did you use any special tricks to get them that big? Whenever I've seen shards like that they'd been isopropylbenzamine. So hats off!


----------



## primitiveintelectual

can be used amphetamine made by way from P2NP?


----------



## Dragovich

primitiveintelectual said:


> can be used amphetamine made by way from P2NP?



primitiveintelectualYes


----------



## madsci

art_dragovich said:


> *If you have a question in your mind, I am ready to answer it, I did not want to write at length.*



art_dragovichWhich solvents and conditions have you used?
how long it took you to grow them to that size?
what is the melting point of the crystals?


----------



## Sabatier

Great job! Those are some of the largest (unadulterated) crystals I've ever seen. Yes, please share which solvents and ratios were used for the recrystalization. Congratulations on your success and thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## madmoney69

Nice tattoo is it real one?


----------



## T0R

madmoney69 said:


> Nice tattoo is it real one?



madmoney69just find it out yourself


----------



## Hank Shrader

DocX said:


> Nice shards! But why go from P2P --> amphetamine --> meth when meth synthesis directly from P2P is easy and more high-yielding? Seems like extra steps.



DocXdo you have video/method to get meth from p2p and methylamine ?


----------



## madsci

another question did you use the *amphetamine* from p2np directly to make meth or you extracted *d-amphetamine* then converted to meth? or did you separate the* d-meth* later?


----------



## Urus007

someone will do a p2p + methylamine video in my country, there is no problem with methylamine


----------



## Dxrk

Urus007 said:


> someone will do a p2p + methylamine video in my country, there is no problem with methylamine



Urus007Would be good, looking for this too


----------



## Hank Shrader

Urus007 said:


> someone will do a p2p + methylamine video in my country, there is no problem with methylamine



Urus007oh yes


----------



## MadHatter

Here



Hank Shrader said:


> do you have video/method to get meth from p2p and methylamine ?



Hank ShraderHere you go, all you need for everything.


Rhodium: Drug Chemistry Archive



And this is for meth from methylamine:


Methamphetamine from Phenyl-2-Propanone - [www.rhodium.ws]


----------



## Hank Shrader

thank you


----------



## G.Patton

Hank Shrader said:


> do you have video/method to get meth from p2p and methylamine ?



Hank ShraderThere is no video and in Rhodium as well.


DocX said:


> And this is for meth from methylamine:
> Methamphetamine from Phenyl-2-Propanone - [www.rhodium.ws]


Can you use our forum resources please? There is no video but we have more elaborated article like this. Also this one. I wrote article for forum members but you can't use Search... It hurts.


----------



## MadHatter

G.Patton said:


> There is no video and in Rhodium as well.
> 
> Can you use our forum resources please? There is no video but we have more elaborated article like this. Also this one. I wrote article for forum members but you can't use Search... It hurts.



G.PattonLOL, yeah, sorry . I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I'll choose the right resource in the future!


----------



## Acidosis

DocX said:


> ¡Bonitos fragmentos! Pero, ¿por qué pasar de P2P -> anfetamina -> metanfetamina cuando la síntesis de metanfetamina directamente de P2P es fácil y de mayor rendimiento? Parecen pasos adicionales.



DocXI was wondering exactly the same thing...besides, I doubt very much crystals of that size can be produced in a home laboratory, and if so...share your method...here I can only see photos of the finished product,...please share the method


----------



## Acidosis

madsci said:


> Which solvents and conditions have you used?
> how long it took you to grow them to that size?
> what is the melting point of the crystals?



madsciI was wondering exactly the same thing...besides, I doubt very much crystals of that size can be produced in a home laboratory, and if so...share your method...here I can only see photos of the finished product,...please share the method


----------



## Dragovich

Acidosis said:


> I was wondering exactly the same thing...besides, I doubt very much crystals of that size can be produced in a home laboratory, and if so...share your method...here I can only see photos of the finished product,...please share the method



AcidosisThe ways and methods I followed are as I wrote in the article. I didn't do any extra steps. Please read and comment accordingly.​


----------



## Chrome

Dragovich said:


> The ways and methods I followed are as I wrote in the article. I didn't do any extra steps. Please read and comment accordingly.​



DragovichEither You don’t know what were doing and just following a “recipe” or You don't want people figure things out, You’re avoiding question about the crystals and there’s no mention in the posts you linked about enantiomers or even separating them. there’s no way that racemic meth makes shards let alone that size of crystals only pure d-meth does and it needs weeks to grow. And you didn’t mention/hint about separating them isomers. Maybe just maybe you made this post to give traffic to your other post which you’re selling your “product”.


----------



## Chrome

don’t get things personally but you said 



Dragovich said:


> *If you have a question in your mind, I am ready to answer it, I did not want to write at length.*​



Dragovich


----------



## TheWaterman

madsci said:


> Which solvents and conditions have you used?
> how long it took you to grow them to that size?
> what is the melting point of the crystals?



madsciI am not much of a chemist but I would be curious to know if those shards tend to flash at a relatively low temperature as they look like a similar product I had that was not well received because it would flash very quickly. Also you guys in Europe don’t circle sculpt it like cheese you will get massive shards this way.


----------



## TheWaterman




----------



## TheWaterman

Now this is a shard gentlemen.


----------



## Dragovich

TheWaterman said:


> View attachment 6519



TheWaterman… 
Bro wtf is that 
NİCE SHARDS.. damn bro…


----------



## TheWaterman

Dragovich said:


> …
> Bro wtf is that . Also this stuff after cooling in a glass pipe does not stick to the pipe at all and is always a sure sign of exceptionally good stuff.
> NİCE SHARDS.. damn bro…



DragovichYeah we get these pretty regular now people use them to show people what great shit they have


----------



## TheWaterman

Chrome said:


> Either You don’t know what were doing and just following a “recipe” or You don't want people figure things out, You’re avoiding question about the crystals and there’s no mention in the posts you linked about enantiomers or even separating them. there’s no way that racemic meth makes shards let alone that size of crystals only pure d-meth does and it needs weeks to grow. And you didn’t mention/hint about separating them isomers. Maybe just maybe you made this post to give traffic to your other post which you’re selling your “product”.



ChromeWhat you got to say about mine?


----------



## MadHatter

The problem is the existence of ispropylbenzamine. It's not really indistinguishable from meth shards on a regular photo and widely used by scum dealers to cut and fake a good product. I sure hope that's not what we're looking at here? Because that would be really low, to use a perfectly good and professional forum to market bullshit in asshole ways.


----------



## Dragovich

DocX said:


> The problem is the existence of ispropylbenzamine. It's not really indistinguishable from meth shards on a regular photo and widely used by scum dealers to cut and fake a good product. I sure hope that's not what we're looking at here? Because that would be really low, to use a perfectly good and professional forum to market bullshit in asshole ways.



DocXI am keeping a sample of the product in the photo. 
If you are claiming that my products are fake, send me a few test articles. I will pass the test you want and add it as a video to this topic. I don't like when my name is mentioned with fraud and dishonesty. This is a professional forum. And reputation matters.


----------



## MadHatter

Dragovich said:


> I am keeping a sample of the product in the photo.
> If you are claiming that my products are fake, send me a few test articles. I will pass the test you want and add it as a video to this topic. I don't like when my name is mentioned with fraud and dishonesty. This is a professional forum. And reputation matters.



DragovichI can't really see what that would prove. Would be more reliable if you could give a detailed and illustrated description of your crystallization process. But it's cool, you deny it's ready-made isopropylbenzamine that usually comes in about those sizes if you buy it from China. I don't really have any reason to doubt you, so great job!


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

If I guess, you make a good crystal by pouring a solution of methamphetamine, meth into acetone ice, then the crystal will be beautiful like that, sorry, I'm just assuming that it's true.


----------



## KokosDreams

Dragovich said:


> Hello everyone again after a long time.​Today I will briefly describe my success in synthesis and what steps I followed. I'm sorry I won't keep long.
> *I don't know what the chemicals you have and the materials you have, but since I live in Turkey, the poorest country in Europe, I pushed the possibilities a lot. Since all the chemicals sold here are "controlled chemicals", I had to do the synthesis over p2p, so it took a bit of time, but it was clean.
> I will write all the syntheses I made step by step with their links. I never did anything extra except syntheses in the forum. I made the methamphetamine you see in the photo only with the things written on the forum, there is absolutely no extra process.* !!
> 
> *1: The first thing I did was to synthesize p2p. While doing this, be careful with your glass materials. In the vacuum distillation process, there was a crack in my reflux condenser and my glass completely burst and became unusable.
> (Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...p2p-from-benzaldehyde-with-mek-1kg-scale.187/)
> 
> 2: After p2p synthesis you will convert it to amphetamine. I didn't have a problem while doing this synthesis, just be careful, I had dizziness.
> (Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/)
> 
> 3: After you convert it to amphetamine, you will convert it to methamphetamine. I didn't have a problem here either.
> (Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...hamphetamine-synthesis-from-amphetamine.1671/)
> 
> 4: this stage is your magic article. İCE MANUFACTURİNG
> (Synthesis: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...ne-crystallization-and-ice-manufacturing.465/)*
> 
> *to explain briefly:*​
> *P2P > Amphetamine > Methamphetamine > İCE MANUFACTURİNG
> 
> Thank you to the owners of the synthesis. Special thanks to G.Patton for answering all my silly questions. Finally, before you ask, yes, the tattoo on my arm is a reaction diagram. One of G.Patton's syntheses.
> 
> If you have a question in your mind, I am ready to answer it, I did not want to write at length.*



DragovichDo yourself a favor and delete the images that show your tattoos 

You don't wanna have them ending up in an FBI monitoring file that connects the owner of those tattoos to drug manufacturing


----------



## doyourbest

A oil to crystal 

_nice work!!
i heared about it was possible. 
never see ppl do on the streets or hear they do

nice !!!_


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> Ok . Methylamine is fairly easy to synth oneself though. But it's of course a question of scale.
> And also, of course: thank you for sharing your results! AMAZING shards, like I said. How long did the crystaliization take and did you use any special tricks to get them that big? Whenever I've seen shards like that they'd been isopropylbenzamine. So hats off!



DocXThese are my shards NOT FROM THE SAME ROUTE FROM POST!


----------



## doyourbest

N



btcboss2022 said:


> These are my shards NOT FROM THE SAME ROUTE FROM POST!



btcboss2022Nice!
Is this seperated ?
How you crystalize?


----------



## btcboss2022

doyourbest said:


> N
> 
> Nice!
> Is this seperated ?
> How you crystalize?



doyourbestYes is separated D and L isomers, crystalized with acetone first and with water later.


----------



## Azrael

u lit


----------



## MadHatter

btcboss2022 said:


> These are my shards NOT FROM THE SAME ROUTE FROM POST!



btcboss2022Kewl! Meth porn. Can you share details of the recryst? How did you evaporate the solvent? How long did it take to form crystals that big?


----------



## TheWaterman

I don’t know what it is but I wouldn’t buy those shards they appear t


----------



## TheWaterman

To 



TheWaterman said:


> I don’t know what it is but I wouldn’t buy those shards they appear t



TheWatermanbe in some way not right. Do they flash or burn real Smokey. We have been inundated with Gypsy dope here and the shape and color of yours I would not be able to buy. I am only giving a buyers perspective here I mean no offense is just that the shape and texture do not appear to be what I look for. I have found and spread the opinion the the best dope is like the legendary cocoa cream from the sierras. When it cools down after being melted itactually solidifies but does not stick to the pipe even enough to hold it in place so although it is one big piece it slides around in the bowl. My question is why this occurs and why does it coincide with being the most exceptional dope?


----------



## btcboss2022

TheWaterman said:


> To
> 
> be in some way not right. Do they flash or burn real Smokey. We have been inundated with Gypsy dope here and the shape and color of yours I would not be able to buy. I am only giving a buyers perspective here I mean no offense is just that the shape and texture do not appear to be what I look for. I have found and spread the opinion the the best dope is like the legendary cocoa cream from the sierras. When it cools down after being melted itactually solidifies but does not stick to the pipe even enough to hold it in place so although it is one big piece it slides around in the bowl. My question is why this occurs and why does it coincide with being the most exceptional dope?



TheWatermanSome way not right? What are you talking about? Lab report of my stuff gives 94% maybe you are confused about how is pure Ice Meth and trying to find something that is not the real product.
I think you didn't test my stuff to affirm this "When it cools down after being melted itactually solidifies but does not stick to the pipe even enough to hold it in place so although it is one big piece it slides around in the bowl" I'm not offended I know what my stuff is but I prefer comments with more foundation due I doubt that you have had in your hands my product and giving opinions with resounding statements simply seeing a pic seems to me as undying. Anyway you always can do the synth that is posted yourself and you will check personally all the properties that you say that the stuff has.


----------



## btcboss2022

Maybe something in the lab is not right too?Come on!


----------



## btcboss2022

btcboss2022 said:


> Some way not right? What are you talking about? Lab report of my stuff gives 94% maybe you are confused about how is pure Ice Meth and trying to find something that is not the real product.
> I think you didn't test my stuff to affirm this "When it cools down after being melted itactually solidifies but does not stick to the pipe even enough to hold it in place so although it is one big piece it slides around in the bowl" I'm not offended I know what my stuff is but I prefer comments with more foundation due I doubt that you have had in your hands my product and giving opinions with resounding statements simply seeing a pic seems to me as undying. Anyway you always can do the synth that is posted yourself and you will check personally all the properties that you say that the stuff has.



btcboss2022Would be very interesting to know the "properties" of the "pure" meth that you buy and the lab report of it too in this way evebody will know what to buy or not.
Thanks.


----------



## KokosDreams

btcboss2022 said:


> Maybe something in the lab is not right too?Come on!



btcboss2022Hey man 

Could you send me a PM with the link to the website where you receive those tests? I am in need for a test like this for a big deal I got lined up

Would be highly highly appreciated!

PS - The whole forum knows you got your shit down, don't worry!

Cincerly,

Koko


----------



## PewPew411

KokosDreams said:


> Hey man
> 
> Could you send me a PM with the link to the website where you receive those tests? I am in need for a test like this for a big deal I got lined up
> 
> Would be highly highly appreciated!
> 
> PS - The whole forum knows you got your shit down, don't worry!
> 
> Cincerly,
> 
> Koko



KokosDreams
Do it here https://getyourdrugstested.com/ 

Dragovich could use this service to prove the quality of his shards too. post a pic of the reference number before sending it off then the results when they come in matching the reference


----------



## btcboss2022

KokosDreams said:


> Hey man
> 
> Could you send me a PM with the link to the website where you receive those tests? I am in need for a test like this for a big deal I got lined up
> 
> Would be highly highly appreciated!
> 
> PS - The whole forum knows you got your shit down, don't worry!
> 
> Cincerly,
> 
> Koko



KokosDreamsenergycontrol.org


----------



## btcboss2022

S



PewPew411 said:


> Do it here https://getyourdrugstested.com/
> 
> Dragovich could use this service to prove the quality of his shards too. post a pic of the reference number before sending it off then the results when they come in matching the reference



PewPew411Seems to be only for Canadá better energycontrol.org


----------



## KokosDreams

PewPew411 said:


> Do it here https://getyourdrugstested.com/



PewPew411Thanks a lot mate! Due to the reply of btcboss2022 I assume it's not for people outside of Canada


btcboss2022 said:


> energycontrol.org


Thanks buddy!


----------



## PewPew411

KokosDreams said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Due to the reply of btcboss2022 I assume it's not for people outside of Canada
> 
> There is nothing stopping you sending in a sample from anywhere in the world as results are returned digitally.
> It's cheaper and faster than energry control and people on dread have a system in place for reviewing vendors. I think it's on d/test4pay
> 
> Thanks buddy!



KokosDreams


----------



## btcboss2022

In the last batch I got the cleanest shards that I never have made before ;-) I will send a sample to the lab anyway to avoid possible speculations or doubts seeing the pic.


----------



## KokosDreams

btcboss2022 said:


> In the last batch I got the cleanest shards that I never have made before ;-) I will send a sample to the lab anyway to avoid possible speculations or doubts seeing the pic.



btcboss2022Looks clean dude


----------



## TheWaterman

btcboss2022 said:


> Some way not right? What are you talking about? Lab report of my stuff gives 94% maybe you are confused about how is pure Ice Meth and trying to find something that is not the real product.
> I think you didn't test my stuff to affirm this "When it cools down after being melted itactually solidifies but does not stick to the pipe even enough to hold it in place so although it is one big piece it slides around in the bowl" I'm not offended I know what my stuff is but I prefer comments with more foundation due I doubt that you have had in your hands my product and giving opinions with resounding statements simply seeing a pic seems to me as undying. Anyway you always can do the synth that is posted yourself and you will check personally all the properties that you say that the stuff has.



btcboss2022Sir the only comments I made were to it’s appearance I’m sure it’s very good quality I’m just saying I wouldn’t be able to buy it because it very closely resembles gypsy dope. I was trying to be of assistance I was not critisizing you. This dope I can tell however that it will have a tendency to flash. Percentage of dope in the product is important ortant but from where I stand the one part of the product that is there to facilitate a successfull use of it is just as important and that is where I think you may have an issue.


----------



## TheWaterman

PewPew411 said:


> Do it here https://getyourdrugstested.com/
> 
> Dragovich could use this service to prove the quality of his shards too. post a pic of the reference number before sending it off then the results when they come in matching the reference



PewPew411I never questioned the quality of the shards I just said it looks by the color like it will flash easily. Jesus I thought I was just trying to help by pointing something out that might cause him issues.


----------



## TheWaterman

doyourbest said:


> N
> 
> Nice!
> Is this seperated ?
> How you crystalize?



doyourbest


TheWaterman said:


> I never questioned the quality of the shards I just said it looks by the color like it will flash easily. Jesus I thought I was just trying to help by pointing something out that might cause him issues.





btcboss2022 said:


> In the last batch I got the cleanest shards that I never have made before ;-) I will send a sample to the lab anyway to avoid possible speculations or doubts seeing the pic.


----------



## TheWaterman

Very nice.


----------



## Us3rn4m3

Where did you get the chemicals? Are they available in Hungary?


----------



## Mo0odi

Can you make a video


----------



## Fenster

@Dragovich 

You said you used MEK route to P2P. Can you look at my problems and compare to your run?

HERE.


----------



## Charlie3

One-pot amphetamine synthesis from P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2 (1kg scale)


Reaction scheme: Equipment and glassware: 50 L batch reactor with a reflux condenser, top stirrer and heating apparatus in a set-up; Drip funnel; Conventional funnel; Laboratory grade thermometer (up to 150 °С); Several buckets for 10 and 20 L; Measuring cylinder for 1 L; Vacuum source...




bbgate.com





Can i go this route first, then later turn it to Crystals?


----------



## G.Patton

Charlie3 said:


> One-pot amphetamine synthesis from P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2 (1kg scale)
> 
> 
> Reaction scheme: Equipment and glassware: 50 L batch reactor with a reflux condenser, top stirrer and heating apparatus in a set-up; Drip funnel; Conventional funnel; Laboratory grade thermometer (up to 150 °С); Several buckets for 10 and 20 L; Measuring cylinder for 1 L; Vacuum source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbgate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i go this route first, then later turn it to Crystals?



Charlie3No, amphetamine sulphate or phosphate has powder appearance only.


----------



## CrystalBee

isopropylbenzamine this is fake.


----------

